# **THEY ARE HERE!!! IE Presents Dual 044 Surge Tanks!!**



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys asked for them, now they are here! *Integrated Engineering* is proud to release our dual Bosch 044 submerged surge tanks! With these surge tanks, you can be assured you have the fuel supply that you need. You will immediately notice the fuel pump whine decrease also, with the pumps being over 75% submerged in fuel. These are very similar to our single 044 surge tanks, except they hold dual 044 fuel pumps! That is enough fuel to supply over 1400HP on gasoline! These are a must for the most extreme setups! These tanks have a 2.3L capacity (excluding pumps). They are made from 8 gauge aluminum, so they can withstand most conditions if mounted under your car. These are made in-house, so you can rely on another high quality IE product! 

*Features:*

3 -6an O-ring boss in/out ports
Red anodized front plate/Wrinkle black powercoated tank
Stainless mounting hardware included
Vibration dampening mounts come pre-installed
Available with and without Bosch 044 fuel pumps!

















_You will need to have an in-tank pump with enough flow to keep the surge tank filled. That will be the responsibility of the end user._

*Click the links below to purchase!*


INTEGRATED ENGINEERING Dual Bosch 044 Surge Tank

INTEGRATED ENGINEERING Dual Bosch 044 Surge Tank/Bosch 044 Pump Combo



*Click here for questions and for discussion! *

Please click the link above for questions and discussion. Please do not use this thread!

As always, you can call/IM/email with any questions also.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

that's beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

97VRT said:


> that's beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Right when I don't have $800 to spend too.

You think a single walbro 255 would keep the tank full for non-track conditions?


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

sick setup........ got one mounted on an MK4 yet>


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Right when I don't have $800 to spend too.
> 
> You think a single walbro 255 would keep the tank full for non-track conditions?


 my factory 16v mk2 lift pump seems to keep mine full (similar dual 044 setup) 

if i ever change up my pump setup, definitely wouldnt mind getting one of these guys, looks really nice :thumbup:


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

and dont forget, these parts are also available for full on custom fab work, too. like drag car fuel cells, etc 

and when i got mine, they were not even designed for a dual plate setup..... cuz i would have went that way for sure.



nubVR said:


> Done with 2 pieces of .125 aluminum......


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

How much does it cost for the plates for custom setups? I'd be interested in those.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

CDJetta said:


> How much does it cost for the plates for custom setups? I'd be interested in those.


Check them out here on our website : http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9215582.html

They are $149.99 with the clamp plate and bolts.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

How bout a picture of one of these surge tanks mounted on a mk4.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll see what I can do next week. For now it's TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'll see what I can do next week. For now it's TGIF


?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

VRsixGLI said:


> How bout a picture of one of these surge tanks mounted on a mk4.


x2


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I would most likely buy one if i saw a picture of one installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy holidays!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

just ordered a lowly single 044 pump surge tank


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Dual pump outlet manifolds now available: http://www.intengineering.com/IE-Fuel-Pump-Manifold-p9407850.html


----------

